# FOR YOUR EYES ONLY



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

â€¢ *Radio Callsign:* WIDOWMAKER 6 
â€¢* Name:* Alex Castillo 
â€¢* Age:* 33 
*â€¢ Gender:* Male 
*â€¢ Species:* Siberian Tiger 
â€¢* Height:* 6 feet 1 inch - tail, 5.5 feet 
â€¢ *Build*: Slender, yet athletic 
â€¢ *Clothing*: Military uniforms (ACU Cut - Multicam camo pattern) - Casual, usually khakis with either polos or button down shirts. Often wearing a Khaki baseball hat with either a subdued US flag or a MLD* Patch
â€¢ *Hair*: Black - shoulder length, tied up in a pony tail 
â€¢ *Tail*: Fluffy, highly mobile; reacts to his emotions. 
â€¢ *Fur*: Front, white - Rear and sides Deep orange golden highlights with dark black stripes in a chevron pattern in the back 
â€¢ *Accessories*: Motorola SLVR L7 mobile phone with Motorola H350 Bluetooth headset; San Disk 4Gb Cruzer Thumb Drive (around neck); T.H.E. Wallet (right back pocket); Glock 21C .45 ACP Pistol (in either a Don Hume JIT Slide leather or Blade Tech Composite holster); spare 13 round Magazine (on single leather mag pouch); size 12 Belleville 220DES combat Boots; Casio Protec Pathfinder Triple Sensor wristwatch; Coyote Brown 550 Cord Bracelet; CRKT M21-12 folding pocket knife.

â€¢ *History*: member of an elite squad of commandos, unofficially known as "The Widowmakers"; officially known as ODA 537. Current Base Of Operations - Satellite City No. 29 -

Alex is a battle-hardened combat soldier; a veteran of many wars and the charismatic leader of a small band of commandos. Unlike most officers his age, who went up the ranks by going through either by going through military academies or through political channels, Alex is a "Mustang" (an officer that started his military career as a lower enlisted man) who earned his stripes the hard way by going up the ranks, earning his respect by showing courage, determination, sound leadership, bravery and coolness under fire.

He is calm and collected, but also hard-headed and stubborn to the point of being a thorn in the backside of the brass. Despite that, his superiors often ignore his "Stepping on everyone's toes" approach of doing things, mainly because he gets results.

He dabbles in history and reads often, mainly from historical military figures and often applies their techniques into his own battles. He also loves working on all sorts of machines, from guns to cars and is an avid tinkerer. However, his biggest passion is Kiara, his longtime mate and companion. When he is not slogging through the mud and ash of "The Old World"; he is often with Kiara, playing the role of caring companion.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 10, 2008)

Siberian Tiger, very rare...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice... but you shouldn't tell anyone where your wallet is.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Nice... but you shouldn't tell anyone where your wallet is.


 
You did notice I carry a Glock on me, right?


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice description, and you put in a nice flair to help describe not only your character but the sort of world you live in. I'm a sucker for little details like that. ^v^


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 11, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> Very nice description, and you put in a nice flair to help describe not only your character but the sort of world you live in. I'm a sucker for little details like that. ^v^


 
Thank you. I'm sucker for details; I love to draw the reader into imagining being in my world; to visualize it as much as possible and to give it life.

My fursona is more than just a drawing on a blank piece of paper; to me is a living, breathing being that is much a part of my life. He is my "Alternate Life".


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 11, 2008)

sablelieger said:


> Thank you. I'm sucker for details; I love to draw the reader into imagining being in my world; to visualize it as much as possible and to give it life.
> 
> My fursona is more than just a drawing on a blank piece of paper; to me is a living, breathing being that is much a part of my life. He is my "Alternate Life".



Oh yes, I know very much about what you mean. My alter-egos are very much a part of me as well.

You did a good job drawing me into your world, just with your character description. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 11, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> Oh yes, I know very much about what you mean. My alter-egos are very much a part of me as well.
> 
> You did a good job drawing me into your world, just with your character description. Keep up the good work.


 
If you liked that, then please go read my story "THE WIDOWMAKERS" over at the Writer's Bloc...

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=488664&postcount=19

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=488670&postcount=20http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=488664&postcount=20


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 11, 2008)

Ooh cool. I'll make sure to check them out! Thanks.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 11, 2008)

short and sweet description^^
btw, tiger as a fursona itself is rare enough, now thinking about Siberian tiger...


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 12, 2008)

If anyone wonders what an MLD patch is...







Here toy go!


----------

